
‘It Can’t Be True.’ Inside the Semiconductor Industry’s Meltdown - rbanffy
https://cacm.acm.org/news/224168-it-cant-be-true-inside-the-semiconductor-industrys-meltdown/fulltext
======
phs318u
Security and performance are just two of many linked variables in the ongoing
trade-offs made when designing software and hardware. The silver lining in
this incident maybe that the ubiquity of the problem means security issues
gain more mindshare in the public consciousness, and the pendulum swings
towards security a little stronger.

